# What ya toting in the woods



## jjy (Aug 19, 2015)

There has been an interest in seeing everybodies bow set ups and hunting gear for the year, by this time of the summer folks should be a bout squared away with what they are gonna tote. So lets see em... 
I'll be taking my Big Jim Buffalo 64" 54 @ 28 drawn to just over 29, 620 grains of Axis traditionals with either a Zwickey Delta or a big Snuffer.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 19, 2015)

I still have no idea and I probably won't decide until 0530 on sept. 12th.  I will have in my hand my  big jim, my x200, or my Toelke. Wood arrows most likely and who knows what head.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 19, 2015)

My 60" Big Jim buffalo, 51@28, with Meathead single bevels. App 600 gr arrow


----------



## Dennis (Aug 19, 2015)

Shrew Classic Hunter 50# @ 27"  CE 150 and Muzzy Phantom's


----------



## Triple C (Aug 19, 2015)

This being my sophomore year of trad hunting...discounting my teen years in the early 70's when I never even saw a deer while toting a Shakespeare Wonderbow...Black Widow PTF V Ironwood recurve.  Love this bow cause I have nothing else to compare it to.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 19, 2015)

Osage bow, 52#@29",fir arrows, sawblade broadheads.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 19, 2015)

"Mojo" my homemade bamboo longbow. Its 45 now after I trapped the limbs down a bit over the winter and 64" long.. I`ll be using my dawgware quiver and Gold tip arrows with an assortment of broadheads. Mostly Grizzlys and woodsmans. RC


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2015)

I will be toting my Gene Sanders 48" Evolution. ....... some full Metal jacket arrows with VPA 3 blades in my dawgware quiver.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 19, 2015)

Very nice...Myself will be a Dakota Pro Hunter 66" recurve, 50@30.5", Easton Axis FMJ 400 with Magnus Stinger 125 on the front.....OR Centaur 62" Chimera longbow, 53@31", Heritage 250s with a Simmons Tigershark 175 up front!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 19, 2015)

I will be using my Coastal Bend Long Bow 60inch 45@28.
Fir arrows with Grizzly and woodsman Broadheads. This will be my go to setup. I also want to get blood on my Big Jim Thunder Child (Rosie) and My other CB Long Bow that I had made for me a couple years ago. It has the same specs as my other Coastal Bend Bow.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2015)

My 64" Horne recurve 54lb@29" goldtip shaft and delta head.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 19, 2015)

JK Traditions Kanati, 58", 43#@28", GT 15/35, 250gr. Abowyer and/or Grizzly broadheads.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Either my Browning nomad stalker 45 @ 28 or my Damon Howatt Mamba (50 @ 28)

Beman Centershots with Muzzy Phantoms and 75gr insert.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 20, 2015)

Bob Lee stick 57# @28" assorted arrows& broad heads. Also hope to get some blood on "bumpy" , an Osage bow I made at the Tennesee classic this year. An Avid Archer is hooking me up with some stone tipped cane arrows to shoot from this bow.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll be using my new to me, Morrison 18" aluminum ILF riser, fitted with Tradtech longbow limbs. Probably around 45-46lbs at my draw, and shooting Carbon Express Heritage arrows. I'm leaning toward Magnus Stingers for broadheads, but haven't commited yet.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 20, 2015)

Either my 50# super shrew with 165 gr. Simmons land sharks, or my 53# pronghorn with 125 grain snuffers.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 21, 2015)

One of these


Or one of these



Copperhead is what I'm using the most.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 21, 2015)

NASCAR too?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2015)

Centaur Triple Carbon Elite 63# @ 28", Black Eagle Carnivores and Treesharks.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 21, 2015)

My new (to me) Ben Pearson "Special" 58" 43# recurve. 
Similar to a Bear Grizzly I guess. Great for my ground blind hunting I must say.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 22, 2015)

Centaur, triple carbon 55lb @ 28ins 60in
Centaur, triple carbon 60lbs @ 28ins 60in
Toelke kestrel 52lbs@ 28ins 52in

Centaur 200gr abowyer wapiti 
Toelke 150gr woodsmen or Zwickys


----------



## scott30415 (Aug 22, 2015)

70' Bear Grizzly 50#'s. Easton 2018's with 200 gr of either Snuffers or Bear Razorhead's with bleeders.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 23, 2015)

scott30415 said:


> 70' Bear Grizzly 50#'s. Easton 2018's with 200 gr of either Snuffers or Bear Razorhead's with bleeders.



I thought Grizzly's were all 58". Did they make them longer or shorter for a few years?


----------



## BudgetBowman (Aug 23, 2015)

This will be my first year hunting trad after wanting to make the switch for many so I'm pumped up. I'll be shooting the red stag take down 48@ 28. ~580 grain gold tips with the no mercy single bevel leading the way. Just gotta finish my quiver and I'll be ready. Wish me luck men!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 23, 2015)

oldfella- didn't know about 70", but I've got one that's 56" with 45Lb @ 28" draw. For the last several years they have been 58". Dave


----------



## scott30415 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oldfella that is a 1970 Bear Grizzly, 50# draw, 56" AMO. I believe 1970 was the last year for 56". I put the hyphen on the wrong side of the 70.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 23, 2015)

I will start the season out with my new 3 piece Flatwoods long bow, then my Buffalo Bow and last my Doug Bell Hickory Bow. I have some new Douglas Fir wood arrows from Dendy topped with some Ace broad heads.


----------



## ddawg (Aug 25, 2015)

2015 is going to be my first bow season I'm gonna start off with my Traditional gear. 
I'll be carrying my 60" 45# Holm made River Runner.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2015)

Titan2 with BF Extreme Limbs
60" bow set at 44#'s
500 Spine Warrior Shaft with 3, 5" fluorescent yellow feathers, parabolic
175 grain Magnus 1
Eagles Flight Quiver
Salute!
I am ready to get into the woods.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2015)

ddawg said:


> 2015 is going to be my first bow season I'm gonna start off with my Traditional gear.
> I'll be carrying my 60" 45# Holm made River Runner.



Good luck man!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 28, 2015)

Good picture Jake. I like those "belly up" shots.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Good picture Jake. I like those "belly up" shots.



Thanks; makes for easy tracking too.


----------



## gurn (Aug 28, 2015)

I think some ah the old grizzly bows came in "62 maybe the static models. Wish I had one of those. If I'm up to it I'll be packin a #40 59 Kodiak or a #35 Big Jim Buffalo with Badger or Grizzly heads on some carbons.


----------



## Ben Athens (Aug 29, 2015)

Black Widow SA11 60 inches long 68 at 28. Shooting 2219 with Simmons Land Sharks . Or my 62 inch G&L Recurve 72 at 28 with the same arrows.


----------



## Stickman1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Black widow PSA X 42# @ 28" Easton 2117 with a 125 gr Magnus Buzz Cut


----------



## Dennis (Aug 29, 2015)

I've made a last minute change gonna start with a Dala recurve 44# @27" CE arrows and muzzy phantom broadheads


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2015)

Dennis said:


> I've made a last minute change gonna start with a Dala recurve 44# @27" CE arrows and muzzy phantom broadheads



It ain't quite last minute just yet. Still plenty of time to change your mind...again.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll be toting a 63# @28 Gene Sanders Mantis Hunter, flinging some 340 warriors tipped with a 100 grain insert pushing a zwicky escalite. 

Really loving this set up, much more confident with it than I was with my old recurve


----------



## GA native (Sep 1, 2015)

This will be my first season ever. I am taking a Pearson Colt 45# recurve with 120 field points. See if I can get some rabbit or squirrel meat.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 1, 2015)

I will be toting my 48 LB. Bama longbow, Gold Tip Traditionals, and Grizzly Instincts.


----------



## markland (Sep 1, 2015)

My 4th year with the Hoyt Buffalo, 58in 49@27 shooting Axis Traditional shafts with 100gr inserts, 100gr Phantom or  Phantom SC and 4 fletch 3in shield feathers for a 525gr arrow.
Have taken over 25 big game animals with this combo the last 3 years and looking forward to shooting my elk and mule deer in CO next week with it as well.  Also have my 51# Buffalo in same configuration along for the ride as well.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 1, 2015)

Hope to be using the Wes Wallace "Partner" about 51lb at 27" with some 2016 tipped with Simmons Sharks, Wensel Woodsmans, No Mercy, and think I have one more Muzzy Phantom left. My quiver is gonna look like Mike's.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Sep 3, 2015)

*mine*

Metal widow #56 full length aluminum arras with sharks up front.... and of course the WARF bow given to me by Jake.... This bow honestly fits better than any bow I've ever shot.... both got facelifts and ready to eat! 

For names the widow is Mrs. October, the other is nameless right now.... I think she prefers it that way. lolol


----------



## JBD2 (Sep 10, 2015)

Either one ..... 53# Black Bear Warf with Trad Tech limbs, Gold Tip Traditionals and 175 gr. DRT broadheads or 55# Hoyt Buffalo and 140 gr. Eskimos.


----------

